# Internet Speed Test



## billymach4 (Mar 19, 2014)

What is your speed?


----------



## Blues (Mar 20, 2014)

My home internet is pretty mediocre.  I live in the boonies, and have no wired internet.  Can only get it via wireless - 4G LTE.  So it maxes out at about 5 Mbps.

However, here's what I have at work:


----------



## artringwald (Mar 20, 2014)

Comcast asked if I wanted to pay $20/month for faster service than this. 






I said as soon as the connection on the other end gets faster. I've never had downloads that come anywhere close to my current connection speed.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the world of ADSL.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 21, 2014)

I think were slow but I don't know what fast is so Im not sure. It seems good enough to run 3 devices without any problems. Good enough to watch netflix on 2 tv's.

Bill


----------



## BobDE (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2014)

easyrider said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3385239681
> 
> Sorry, Im not sure how to display my results like you tech heads.
> 
> ...



When you click the Share This Result button, the window you are taken to has several tabs on it. You want the one that says forum. You just copied the link from the Web tab.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nothing special here, though we have a very bad ping number. Could be why we have latency issues with our Ooma VOIP phone?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 21, 2014)

BrightHouse Networks basic cable internet in Orlando FL

TS


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2014)

Ping is a bit slower than usual.  Would like to have a faster UPLOAD tho.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 21, 2014)

From our condo on TWC's _Turbo_ package:





Edited to add test from the house (on ViaSat Wildblue/Exede Satellite):





Edited to add a pair of side-by-side tests from the house using AT&T wireless with line of site to the tower, affectionately known as the "AT&T tree!". The first is 3G (limited by my iPad 2), the second is LTE using my husband's iPad 3:


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 21, 2014)

Tested this morning from the HGVC Grand Wakikian.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/800061300


----------



## JPD (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Tia (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3387289249


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well you are blowing all of us away with your office speed. That is blazing fast!





Blues said:


> My home internet is pretty mediocre.  I live in the boonies, and have no wired internet.  Can only get it via wireless - 4G LTE.  So it maxes out at about 5 Mbps.
> 
> However, here's what I have at work:


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 23, 2014)

HGVC @ Kingsland tonight…


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3390293347.png


Have to trade speed for the good country life!


----------



## feckman (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 23, 2014)

Good think I don't have to upload many files!!!  Could it be some settings restricting the upload speed?


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> Welcome to the world of ADSL.



I love the grade "F+"

Not quite failing -- just a little bit better.  

-ryan


----------



## Mosca (Mar 23, 2014)

I pay for 15, and get a consistent 14+ down, .98 up (1.00 paid for). Right now I got 12.2 on the iPad with Mrs Mosca using the laptop in the other chair.

My Samsung Galaxy 3 on Verizon 4G gets 32 down and 16 up, the tower is a couple hundred yards away, and at work it is in the parking lot.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2014)

*one more ...*

Ah, I had hoped to add this my earlier post but I've exceeded the "Edit" period.  The following was tested from our condo using T-Mobile LTE wireless.





FWIW, I think this would be a fun element to add to our Resort Reviews!  It would be interesting to track/report the service offered from the resort as well as which wireless carriers blanket the area.


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Ironwood (Mar 26, 2014)

For some reason, I couldn't paste image of OOKLA speed test, but here's what I'm getting out in the boonies in central Ontario, Canada on fibre internet.  Of course it changes a little each time I run it. 

Ping:            6ms
Download:  25.71 mbps
Upload:      33.39 mbps


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here at my office on the Job. 


Pretty, Pretty good. But not at good as the Monterey Aquarium ISP.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 26, 2014)

BOOM! Goes the Dynamite! 

Safari




Chrome


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 26, 2014)

At Gardens at West Maui…


----------



## wackymother (Mar 26, 2014)

We have Fios, and they're always trying to get us to pay $10 more per month for...I think 35/10? But what we have seems pretty fast and smooth to us.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this is ok for my old desktop computer. I will have to check to see what my laptop gets.

Suzanne


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 7, 2014)

At Bluegreen Club 36 property Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's from the office. 
At home I usually run about 48mb/s & 11mb/s


----------



## rhonda (Oct 1, 2014)

*Just upgraded our vacation home!*

Whoo-hoo!  I just upgraded our vacation home to a better package from ViaSat Exede (Satellite):





I feel almost liberated -- now having 6x my original data cap and a much, much faster speed.  Yeah!

-------------------------
RETESTED later in the day and found much better upload speeds!  My 'hunch' is that it had been performing through the afternoon at rates better than my test above.  It feels pretty snappy for satellite!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2014)

Let see if I can post this image of my test result





Some people have much worst download speed than me but my upload is really BAD!


----------



## waffles77 (Oct 1, 2014)

From DHs Mac...and he is always complaining that our Internet is too slow. 

I'll have to try my PC later.


My PC results:





Almost exactly the same. Looks like there probably isn't anything major causing speed issues on our individual computers!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't know what it means but am happy with our cable service.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 1, 2014)

We did the upgrade.


----------



## isisdave (Oct 1, 2014)

Verizon FIOS, nominally 50/50, and they are constantly trying to get $10 more for 75 download.

At my office, we have 150 people on a 14 Mb (burstable to 40) connection; except that we're not supposed to stream video, you couldn't tell the difference. I'll try to remember to measure it tomorrow before everyone gets in.

===========
Here's the test from the office:






We have the leased line to Denver, where our 150 and several hundred others connect to Comcast. Undoubtedly that's a bigger pipe than the one from Carlsbad to Denver.


----------



## lgreenspan (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3803031849.png


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 3, 2014)

Verizon FIOS on the upload is faster than the download. Amazing!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 18, 2014)

Over WM Solvang ResortNet




Tethered over T-Mobile LTE through my iPhone:


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bought a new cable modem today since Time Warner Cable upgraded my speed (at no additional cost) and they only support two modem models at this speed. Very pleased with the results!

297.76Mbps / 21.47Mbps

For just $65/mth plus taxes.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 16, 2015)

CenturyLink. Really bad, but works for me. Cable is faster, but $$$.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 16, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Bought a new cable modem today since Time Warner Cable upgraded my speed (at no additional cost) and they only support two modem models at this speed. Very pleased with the results!
> 
> 297.76Mbps / 21.47Mbps
> 
> For just $65/mth plus taxes.


Ooooohhhh--aaaaaaaah!  Congrats!


----------



## pagosajim (Jan 18, 2015)

From Pagosa Springs, CO on an account throttled to 4Mb/s by the ISP.





And in Albuquerque - Comcast cable basic tier of service


----------



## chriskre (Jan 18, 2015)

My home with U-Verse.  
Wow.  This sucks.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 19, 2015)

Another test...


----------



## lgreenspan (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4071367802


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 20, 2015)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4073552298]
	
[/URL]

Pre Modem upgrade change which I'll do later this week

Richard


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Is the "speed up your PC feature" safe?

I am on ATT Uverse and it seems really slow to me.

elaine


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 20, 2015)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Is the "speed up your PC feature" safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are usually programs to clean up your pc to optimize it, empty cache, delete temp files, clear startup of programs not needed, clean registry, etc - you can get the same free with ccleaner.  

To get any significant increase you need new hardware if the computer is slow, or pay for a faster ISP if web pages load slow.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Is the "speed up your PC feature" safe?
> 
> I am on ATT Uverse and it seems really slow to me.
> 
> elaine



Elaine, first find out what speed you're paying for (you can get this info when you login to your account online or just look at a recent bill).  Then run the speed test from the web site listed above, and see if you're getting what you're paying for.  If not, then call them and they can help you troubleshoot.  If you are getting the right speed, you'll need to upgrade your service.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks, Dave and Scott --- I appreciate the information.

Now to find the ATT bill.

elaine


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Thanks, Dave and Scott --- I appreciate the information.
> 
> Now to find the ATT bill.
> 
> elaine



If you've tossed the bill you can always just contact their tech support and ask what level you're on.  They'll be able to quickly tell you and also ensure your speed is adequate for your plan.  You might as well run the speed test above to know where you're at before you call though.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 31, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4073552298]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...



Post Modem Upgrade results:






[/URL][/IMG]

Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2018)

We upgraded today


----------



## rhonda (Jul 1, 2018)

Smokin'!  Enjoy!



dioxide45 said:


> We upgraded today


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wowza! The condo we moved in to was pre-wired for AT&T Fiber. I got the 1000 plan, but can't get close to that over WiFi. Can get much closer on our computer that is hard wired.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 10, 2019)

A lot of factors can affect your speed.  We pay for 300 mbs and get that with newer iPads or phones using wi-fi. But, we added an extender to our router using cat 5 wire and do not get high speed. Cat 6 wire is required to get the fastest speed.  Attached are the results.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok! What are good Ping, Download and Upload speeds reading ?


----------



## pittle (Jul 10, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Ok! What are good Ping, Download and Upload speeds reading ?



The *ping* is the reaction time of your connection–how fast you get a response after you've sent out a request. A fast ping means a more responsive connection, especially in applications where timing is everything (like video games). Ping is measured in milliseconds (ms).

The *download speed* is how fast you can pull data from the server to you. Most connections are designed to download much faster than they upload, since the majority of online activity, like loading web pages or streaming videos, consists of downloads. Download speed is measured in megabits per second (Mbps).

The *upload speed* is how fast you send data from you to others. Uploading is necessary for sending big files via email, or in using video-chat to talk to someone else online (since you have to send your video feed to them). Upload speed is measured in megabits per second (Mbps).

So - you want a low ping and high download and upload speeds. Your internet plan controls your speeds - if you pay for basic, they are not going to be as fast as if you pay for premium or super premium.  Kind of like the cell plans that throttle back your data speed when you exceed a certain number of GB.


----------

